

Why Does Anyone Tolerate Skimlinks? - tpiddy
http://www.digital-dd.com/pinterest-skimlinks/

======
tpiddy
Until sites like Pinterest can actually share affiliate revenue somehow down
to their users, these sites will "send exactly as much [traffic] without the
modified links."

This leaves no incentive for a merchant to allow pinterest to affiliate their
links.

------
mirceagoia
Pinterest is using them, so...

~~~
tpiddy
The argument is that users have little reason to care that sites use
Skimlinks/Viglinks, but merchants have no incentive to allow it.

